# Yellowstone



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

We went up to Yellowstone last weekend (June 19)...and I'm finally posting a few of the highlights. We went up Sunday (Father's Day) after church and came out Tuesday mid day. Weather cooperated and we didn't get snowed on like the forecast predicted. We stayed right in the park in one of the campgrounds in our trailer. Warning to all...obey all the bear and food rules they blast you with when you check in. We left a sealed bucket of dog food and a cooler outside underneath the trailer while we went for our ride around on Monday and came back to a $75 ticket and a lecture from a ranger. 

We saw the usual elk deer moose bison coyotes...Old Faithful of course. Still a lot of snow in many areas of the park. More bull bison than normally remember and some really cute new elk calves. The highlight was a sow grizz with her two one-year old cubs. We only got to watch her a minute or two from the road before she rambled them all up a creek bottom and over the hill out of sight. We grabbed the binos and spotting scope and went for about 1/2 mile hike to a raised bluff above the creek bottom. Once there we found the bears again but also a den of 5 wolves. We watched the three bears chase wolves and scatter the entire den for 30 minutes. Even the bear cubs were in on the chasing as well. They were as big as the wolves and seemed to outrun their mother. What an experience the kids will never forget. Not the best pics but they were through the spotting scope. We never could get the wolves to stand still long enough for a photo.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice.

Those grizz look like they were about my type of distance away. Swarovski distance is good by me...


----------

